# Another amazing AMA rescue HAPPY story



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Just rec'd an e-mail from Bronwyne Mirkovich, you guys will LOVE this !! Sol can see, and not only that....boy he is a handsome boy :wub:

Bless all of you in rescue and no tears with this video, well maybe happy ones


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

you just made my day:chili::chili:what a precious littleman:wub:I wanted to give that boy a big kiss:wub: 
My Muffy also had cataracts and went blind, the surgery was very expensive but worth every dime to see my boy seeing again. I just can't express how happy I am for that littleman, he has his life back:chili:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Pam posted this one yesterday. I had to watch it again. :wub:
This little guy is amazing and I'd love to give him a hug. I'm so glad he had such a happy ending. :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Aww, that made my day!! Big hugs to such a special little guy.:smootch::sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

what a great ending!!! I love the video and seeing him with his family of little ones!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

How wonderful...not many better gifts than the gift of sight!!! (((((Thank you to everyone who made this possible))))))


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

This just made my night. God bless that litttle boy and everyone who rescued him. I am still sobbing. Halle is jumping up on me. Time for hugs.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Awesome story thanks for sharing.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

That little guy is precious!


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

I can't stop smiling. He has such a happy look to him now. I can't help but wonder what this little one thought when he opened his eyes for the first time... What a happy new beginning. Thank You for helping him and sharing his story with us.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

That's wonderful. :wub: 

(Have to add, in looks etc. he reminds me of my Spunky in his younger days.  )


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Thank you for sharing this! What a wonderful and happy ending for this sweet baby. I wonder how many years he was blind?


----------

